# 1971 Orange Krate brought back to life....



## stingrayjoe (Mar 6, 2018)

This bike was purchased from another CABE member. As received shown in first photo.
Rob E. sold me a nicer seat.
The rest of the bike is as purchased, all dated  '71 original parts.
Frame is dated GG.
The bike has nice single knurl S-2. 
There are some dings in the fenders and chips in the paint, some dull and peppered chrome. There are remnants of small spots of old touch ups in a different shade of orange.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2018)

Very nice !


----------



## Rollo (Mar 6, 2018)

... Nice job ...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2018)

Great cleanup!


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 24, 2018)

looks great good save


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2018)




----------

